# The owl is here



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Here she is, Eagle owl Morgana, as I have decided to call her. She is to be left alone to settle in and I have been warned not to go in for a week or so until she gets to know me..


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhh, go on.... you don't really need both arms : victory:

stunning Eagle owl tho


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Rabbit for tea


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I European eagle owls...got 5 of them in my work..but damm they can be noisy


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

IceBloodExotics said:


> I European eagle owls...got 5 of them in my work..but damm they can be noisy


lol, she is at the bottom of the garden part of the smallholding, the only animal that is in this part. There is a polytunnel between her and us so hopefully she won't keep us up all night!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you got any pictures of your Harris...got 4 of them in work...gotta love there cheeky character, although we just got a new one that likes to scream every minute of the day :-\


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

wow love to have a bird of prey to go out rabbining with:2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

oop, that fox wasn't meant to be there! Here's KT.

And, yes her beak did need trimming and is fine now!!! lol.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you gonna to fly morgana?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, she has new anklets with flying jesses on, so hopefully one day she will get out as I don't like the thought of her being shut in an aviary for another six years..


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazing animals : victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Love your hawks I'm looking out for one soon to expand my bops and to go rabbiting with, if you hear of any for sale would be good if you let me know

Thanks


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice looking bird you've got there, how old is she and is she parent reared or imprinted. Another thing: has she been flown before ?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

anthony reilly said:


> Nice looking bird you've got there, how old is she and is she parent reared or imprinted. Another thing: has she been flown before ?


Hi
She was caught in herts twelve years ago and was an adult bird then, so we don't know her age or history. We believe she has been flown though.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> Hi
> She was caught in herts twelve years ago and was an adult bird then, so we don't know her age or history. We believe she has been flown though.


If she has flown in the past then you may possibly be able to fly her, but if shes never been trained to fly then it could be difficult for you to get her to fly as ideally they need to be trained from the age that they can start walking. owls arn't like hawks were you have to use weight reduction to get them keen they should wana fly to you of there own acord not because there hungry.

Atb the the bird though keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol, at the moment I'm struggling to fly KT at times, there's lots going on here at the best of times! She doesn't seem to mind though...:blush:


----------

